# what can I take with me - tea bags and washing powder?



## vjbannard (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi
Been reading this forum since beginning our immigration process back in sept 2009 and have found a lot of very useful information - Thanks. Have at last been accepted through the Nova Scotia Nominee Program :clap2:and we are hoping to leave the UK mid April. Quick question - can I take Fairy washing powder tablets and tea bags - sad I know but Fairy is the only washing powder I can use (allergic reaction to all others I've tried) and you can't beat a good cuppa!! 
Our shipping company wouldn't allow either of the items in the container (we're shipping over our house contents) but having looked on the restricted items list I can't find anything about the washing powder and it looks like tea bags are ok - can anyone confirm whether these items are ok. Also, does anyone know if you can buy Fairy washing powder in Nova Scotia. Any advice would be helpful


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

vjbannard said:


> Hi
> Been reading this forum since beginning our immigration process back in sept 2009 and have found a lot of very useful information - Thanks. Have at last been accepted through the Nova Scotia Nominee Program :clap2:and we are hoping to leave the UK mid April. Quick question - can I take Fairy washing powder tablets and tea bags - sad I know but Fairy is the only washing powder I can use (allergic reaction to all others I've tried) and you can't beat a good cuppa!!
> Our shipping company wouldn't allow either of the items in the container (we're shipping over our house contents) but having looked on the restricted items list I can't find anything about the washing powder and it looks like tea bags are ok - can anyone confirm whether these items are ok. Also, does anyone know if you can buy Fairy washing powder in Nova Scotia. Any advice would be helpful


Tea bags shouldn't be a problem although I should tell you that they are available for sale here. The washing tablets are a different matter. There's no guarantee Canadian Immigration will let them in. I doubt they are sold in Canada but there well may be a similar product here.


----------



## vjbannard (Feb 17, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Tea bags shouldn't be a problem although I should tell you that they are available for sale here. The washing tablets are a different matter. There's no guarantee Canadian Immigration will let them in. I doubt they are sold in Canada but there well may be a similar product here.


Thanks for your reply. Will pack the tea bags and probably leave the washing powder here!!


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

There'll be British expat shops there, am sure, with all the local home brands. I've been using that formula in the Netherlands for years to get my Pasta and Sauce, frozen Yorkshire puddings and Marmite (I know...). , so if it's too much of a logistical headache (I can imagine you have better things to worry about in the middle of the trans-at move), just be ready to spend the extra few cents for it?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

born_expat said:


> There'll be British expat shops there, am sure, with all the local home brands. I've been using that formula in the Netherlands for years to get my Pasta and Sauce, frozen Yorkshire puddings and Marmite (I know...). , so if it's too much of a logistical headache (I can imagine you have better things to worry about in the middle of the trans-at move), just be ready to spend the extra few cents for it?


There are some UK products available here but not many and certainly not Marmite. In those specialty shops selling UK foodstuffs you'll find it very expensive.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> There are some UK products available here but not many and certainly not Marmite. In those specialty shops selling UK foodstuffs you'll find it very expensive.


Yeah, you definitely pay over the odds (at least in Continental Europe), I'll grant you that. I guess for staples like tea/washing up liquid, it's not such a practical suggestion.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

sorry guys. Somehow, I published this post twice by accident. Can you plz delete this one?


----------

